# Dakota's Quadruplets (ND) EDIT- PICS Post #14



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: .... No photos until tomorrow. Two does are very tiny and are in the house. They aren't weak per say. Can lift their heads fine and squawk, and will stand up with help but just seem very tired and wobbly. I have them in a box with blankets and hot water bottles. Syringed them some colostrum and gave some karo syrup. Everyone got selenium gel and nutridrench. The other doe is normal sized, and the buck is enormous. Had to pull him but everyone was positioned well. Mom's udder is huge, got bigger since the photos I posted this morning in the waiting room thread. I hope she can feed them all as I am scared to give anyone a bottle anymore. Still feel like I killed my last (and first) bottle kid.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Wow, can they really feed four kids? Congratulations! And 3 girls at that, very nice. Can't wait for pictures!
:stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

The bigger one in the house is running about and screaming now. About to put her with mom now that I've got some more milk in her belly. The runt is SO tiny. She is doing better, able to stand on her own now...but she is panting quite a lot. Perfect7...I don't know. Never had quads. I will supplement if I have to, and I'm sure I will.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

CONGRATS!

My friends doe kids everytime with quads and can feed them without help!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

The panting sounds like it could be her lungs....ask your vet about using banamine...
Congrats! and 3 girls besides!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Great news! Congrats... and good luck with the little ones.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

No more panting. Still a bit weak. I put her out with mom to see if she would try and nurse. She tries but is just too frail and mom really wants to lay down and chill. Passed her placenta and ate most of it. All of the other kids seem to have full bellies and are standing around half asleep. It is a bit chilly out there although I have a heat lamp so I'm keeping the little one inside tonight and syringe feeding her every so often. Maybe tomorrow will be sunny and she'll be stronger.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Eek, down to three. The runt didn't make it. She was very small and weak. I suspect an issue with her lungs. She was breathing very rapidly at birth. Cleared out her airways well and she seemed better. She got a little stronger, enough to stand and nurse a little from mom, but was very wobbly and "stupid". I syringed her some colostrum on her tongue. I'm positive I didn't get any into her lungs as the amounts were very tiny at a time and she was swallowing or spitting it out. She drank quite a bit from mom when she finally figured it out, but after about fifteen minutes of getting some good food in her from mom she started breathing super fast. I ran her inside and she died within less than a minute. It was very, very fast and shocking. Last year Dakota had a doe kid that couldn't breathe at all when she came out, no matter what we tried. Seemed like her rib cage was deformed. I am wondering if Dakota has a congenital defect she is passing? The other three seem very healthy and are bouncy and eating well (knock on wood.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

she almost sounded preemie im sorry you lost her 

Glad all is well with the others though and hopefully things keep looking up for them


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Congrats! 3 healthy kids, you gotta be happy about that. I am so sorry about the lil runt, how very very heartbreaking, and frustrating too. Sounds like you did everything you could for her.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Sorry about your smallest girl.  I hope mama can do really well feeding the other three babies and all stay very healthy for you! ray:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Dakota's Quadruplets (ND)*

Thanks guys. Yeah, I do wonder if the little one wasn't as developed. At least when she died, she died very suddenly. I'm not too upset about it. I am happy with healthy triplets, and I know it happens. More frustrated I think. The last birth (and first of the year) had a stillborn kid with undeveloped eyes. I just want births where all the kids live, otherwise it makes me feel like I am failing at kidding or picking does.

Anyways, here are photos of the rest of the bunch. They are all frolicking happily this morning. All have full tummies and mom's udder is only half empty. I think until they start getting quite a bit bigger she'll have no issues giving enough milk. She sure gets enough feed. Lol, the cow.

Buckling:



















(One of the does is behind him. My camera did not like their pure white-ness.)

Doe 2:










(Her brother is on the left.)



















Doe 1:



















Doe 1 will be called Lady and she will be my keeper (Firelight Ranch Lady in the Water). She is exactly my custom order from this doe as far as color goes. I kept saying I wanted a doeling that was colored just like daddy. She literally couldn't look more like him in terms of color. And she has her mom's very dainty face. It is looking like she might be lacking a bit in rear leg angulation, but it is hard to tell with her right now. She has a slightly floppy ear and still isn't as "uncurled" as the others. She is the smallest of the three so we shall see how she looks in a couple of weeks. I have the buck and remaining doeling reserved already.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

All 3 of them are very very pretty!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Good luck with them. Sorry about the runt.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

OH my *CUTE* kids!!!! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such flashy kids!! All look very happy and healthy too...the little roaned doe looks alot like the kids I had born 5 weeks ago.

So sorry the littlest one didn't make it :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

what a beautiful bunch of kids!!! i love all the colors..


----------

